# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Novembro 2014



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2014 às 01:26)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.[


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 04:27)

Desde as 19h de ontem que continua a chover na ilha da Madeira, com excepção rigorosa da costa sul, havendo acumulados volumosos. Exemplo da precipitação entre as 2h e as 3h de hoje:





Vou abrir um registo para contabilizar os acumulados desde ontem, penso que são valores importantes e para mais marcadamente diferentes entre a costa sul e as restantes partes da ilha. Porto Santo só registou 0,7mm.


----------



## Cluster (1 Nov 2014 às 17:22)

Segundo o IPMA S.Vicente acumulou cerca de 97.7 mm.

Podemos ver nas webcams que o véu da noiva (cascata muito conhecida nessas zonas) está muito mais carregada que o habitual:


----------



## Cluster (1 Nov 2014 às 18:23)

Mas que dia de verão na costa sudoeste a contrastar com a costa norte.

Jardim do mar onde as temperaturas mínimas devem ter andado entre os 20 e os 21 e onde hoje se deve ter chegado aos 26 de máxima. Um pequeno paraíso e também para a modalidade de surf avançado como se vê bem hoje.
webcam:





e


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 18:49)

Continua a chover bem nas zonas montanhosas e costa norte. Os máximos dos totais acumulados em 1h, 3h, 6h, 12h e 24h até ás 17 horas de hoje:





O efeito da orientação da costa e a orografia a serem os principais factores da pluviosidade, mas a altitude a ter um papel proporcionalmente menor que o esperado devido a que as nuvens não têm uma grande extensão vertical.

Fonte: dados compilados da versão HTML na página do IPMA http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/ [Variação Horária (versão em flash)]


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 19:17)

Cluster disse:


> Segundo o IPMA S.Vicente acumulou cerca de 97.7 mm.
> 
> Podemos ver nas webcams que o véu da noiva (cascata muito conhecida nessas zonas) está muito mais carregada que o habitual:



Sim, confirmo, é esse o total até às 9 horas de hoje. E continuou a chover 

Off-topic: a costa norte é um fenómeno em todos os aspectos! Para mim é das paisagens mais fascinantes do mundo.


----------



## Cluster (1 Nov 2014 às 19:24)

Concordo, eu pessoalmente também adoro a costa sul, mas são coisas muito distintas. Achei giro a comparação com o Jardim do Mar ali ao lado


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 19:28)

Já agora coloco aqui o excerto do Boletim diário do observatório do Funchal ( http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/transf/boletins.meteo/drm/boletimdiario.pdf )
com as observações até ás 9h de hoje:





Há dois valores que se destacam na precipitação acumulada, Ponta de S.Jorge e S.Vicente, ambas na costa norte mas com precipitações extremas e de certa forma não correlacionadas com a altitude:
S.Jorge a uma altitude de 257m tem um acumulado escassíssimo de apenas 4mm; S.Vicente a 97m tem o maior total de todas as estações da ilha. A explicação, se não houver funcionamento defeituoso das estações, deve estar nos efeitos da orografia que é extremamente vincada na costa norte e a sua interação com a direcção do vento que trouxe esta precipitação. Interessante também Porto Moniz e até Santana, a 380m de altitude, que se juntam ao grupo dos totais escassos da costa norte.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Nov 2014 às 00:18)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco.

A temperatura ronda os 17ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se encoberto durante todo o dia.




Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Nov 2014 às 00:23)

Ontem, dia 31 de Outubro, fez 17 anos que ocorreu um dos piores deslizamentos de terra na Ribeira Quente, na Ilha de São Miguel.

A precipitação excessiva desencadeou esse deslizamento, que ocorreu pelas 05h00 do dia 31 de Outubro de 1997, afetando várias casas e vitimando várias pessoas.

São frequentes derrocadas e cheias em situações de precipitação intensa nesta freguesia, devido à sua orografia e à geomorfologia das encostas.

Seguem-se algumas imagens deste episódio, retiradas de alguns blogues e outros sites.






























​




*Links:
-* http://ribeiraquente-historia.blogspot.pt/2008/09/tragdia-de-31-de-outubro-de-1997.html
*-* http://cienciasdavidaedaterra25.blogspot.pt/2012/03/movimentos-de-massa.html
*-* http://olharpovoacense.blogspot.pt/2013/09/promessas-governo-avanca-com-via.html
*-* http://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e133196/telejornal-acores *(minuto 17:44)
-* http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=1699506
*-* http://www.uc.pt/fluc/nicif/Publicacoes/Colectaneas_Cindinicas/Download/Colecao_I/Artigo_IX.pdf


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 01:51)

Para concluir o estudo da precipitação na Madeira nestes três dias, 31, 01 e 02, fica aqui o quadro actualizado final dos máximos dos totais acumulados em 1h, 3h, 6h, 12h e 24h.
O evento durou cerca de *50 horas, entre as 17h de dia 31 e as 19h de dia 02*, sendo significativos apenas os valores dos máximos em 6 e em 24 horas. Os registos na página do IPMA têm uma lacuna de 5 registos horários, das 23h de dia 01 às 3h do dia 02, que foi preenchida com valores obtidos por comparação com o quadro dos totais em 24 horas até às 9h de dia 02 no Boletim diário:




Como os períodos de precipitação mais intensa não se estenderam até às horas daquela lacuna, podem considerar-se os máximos do quadro seguinte como válidos:





Pode concluir-se que os máximos em 6 horas superaram os 30mm em 5 estações (critério de aviso amarelo), sendo que em 4 dessas foram superiores a 40mm (critério de aviso laranja) e mesmo em duas (S.Vicente e Areeiro) ultrapassaram os 60mm (critério de aviso vermelho). No entanto os valores em 1 hora para essas 5 estações enquadraram-se todos no critério de aviso amarelo.


----------



## Firefigther (3 Nov 2014 às 09:54)

Bom dia hoje recebi um email dando conta de um sismo de grau 4.5 as 3.39 na madeira no entanto no site do IPMA não consta nada alguém me pode confirmar ?
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=406816#map


----------



## paulaazores1975 (3 Nov 2014 às 11:01)

Bom dia, Firefighter, 

De fato aconteceu.ja esta no site do ipma.4,9 ,um pouco intenso, deve ter sido sentido em algumas localidades, apesar de ter sido de madrugada, tres e tal da manha.

Cumprimentos, e boa semana


----------



## ijv (3 Nov 2014 às 12:37)

Boa tarde.  Não sei se será o lugar mais indicado para expor a minha dúvida,  aqui vai. 

Hoje deparei me com esta estação instalada no topo do edifício do Luamar aqui no Porto Santo.  Alguém sabe se está estação está online.  Já andei a pesquisar pelo wunderground e não encontrei nada.


----------



## Cluster (3 Nov 2014 às 16:13)

Bom achado era bom termos uma estação no Porto Santo em condições a outra que está no wunderground parece ter problemas/pouca fiabilidade.

Ps :Acho estranho não terem falado mais sobre este sismo, só o li aqui no forum.


----------



## ijv (3 Nov 2014 às 17:50)

Eu descobri está estação por acaso. Ia a passe, olhei e pareceu me ser uma estação só Hj consegui confirmar.  Essa estacao que falar.  Não tem muita fiabilidade.  Já estive perto da mesma e não achei muito fiável.  Até conheço. O proprietário. Da estação e este disse me que apenas tem a estação para o vento par a prática de windsurf.  Vou tentar falar com alguém responsável do hotel para saber algumas informações.  Já tentei ver se encontrava dados online no site da Davis só que não consegui nada.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 19:01)

Firefigther disse:


> Bom dia hoje recebi um email dando conta de um sismo de grau 4.5 as 3.39 na madeira no entanto no site do IPMA não consta nada alguém me pode confirmar ?
> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=406816#map





paulaazores1975 disse:


> Bom dia, Firefighter,
> 
> De fato aconteceu.ja esta no site do ipma.4,9 ,um pouco intenso, deve ter sido sentido em algumas localidades, apesar de ter sido de madrugada, tres e tal da manha.
> 
> Cumprimentos, e boa semana



Atenção que dizer que o sismo ocorreu na Madeira não significa que foi perto das ilhas. Veja-se o mapa, na verdade até foi mais perto do Cabo de S.Vicente do que da Madeira: é o círculo maior.


----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2014 às 18:36)

Por Ponta Delgada, fim de tarde com nuvens lenticulares (ao vivo é mais bonito):











Brevemente a lua aparecerá por detrás da nuvem.


----------



## Hazores (5 Nov 2014 às 00:05)

hoje pela Ilha terceira também apareceram algumas lenticulares...


----------



## racevw (5 Nov 2014 às 00:12)

Por cá (Madeira) as lenticulares tb deram o ar da sua graça  Escusado será dizer que isso resultou num pôr do sol deslumbrante!! 

Algumas fotos de má qualidade(telemóvel):


----------



## Afgdr (5 Nov 2014 às 00:48)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, com abertas e caiu algum chuvisco. Agora para a noite, também caiu algum chuvisco.

Como foi referido anteriormente, foi possível observar hoje alguns *Altocumulus lenticularis *em Ponta Delgada e também aqui na Lagoa_. 
_
As fotografias são da minha autoria e não têm assim grande qualidade, mas retratam bem esse cenário. 
_
_
*Lagoa
*














Seguem-se mais duas fotografias das câmaras do Spotazores de Ponta Delgada e da Praia da Ribeira Quente, respetivamente.


*Ponta Delgada*

No lado esquerdo da foto, vê-se uma nuvem lenticular.








*Praia da Ribeira Quente, Povoação
*
Penso que a nuvem que está à frente é uma nuvem lenticular, mas não tenho bem a certeza.










Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## marco_antonio (5 Nov 2014 às 02:29)

upload a picture

eu acho uma autêntica maravilha esta foto tirada pelo Francisco Correia 

http://olhares.sapo.pt/nuvem-estranha-foto6405741.html


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 06:56)

Orion disse:


> Por Ponta Delgada, fim de tarde com nuvens lenticulares (ao vivo é mais bonito):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





racevw disse:


> Por cá (Madeira) as lenticulares tb deram o ar da sua graça  Escusado será dizer que isso resultou num pôr do sol deslumbrante!!
> 
> Algumas fotos de má qualidade(telemóvel):





Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado.
> 
> ...





marco_antonio disse:


> upload a picture
> 
> eu acho uma autêntica maravilha esta foto tirada pelo Francisco Correia
> 
> http://olhares.sapo.pt/nuvem-estranha-foto6405741.html




  ...que espectáculo! Surrealista! A tremenda ondulação do *jet* a esculpir o céu!


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2014 às 20:32)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado.
> 
> ...



Sempre achei essas nuvens um máximo 
Bons registos, apesar de tudo.


----------



## Microburst (5 Nov 2014 às 20:41)

Tirada ontem ao anoitecer no Funchal pelo meu amigo spotter de longa data, Rui Sousa.








Trata-se mesmo de um altocumulus lenticularis?


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2014 às 20:44)

Microburst disse:


> Tirada ontem ao anoitecer no Funchal pelo meu amigo spotter de longa data, Rui Sousa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É exactamente a mesma que o marco_antonio postou.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 21:34)

vamm disse:


> É exactamente a mesma que o marco_antonio postou.



É pois, e aposto que deve haver muitas mais fotos deste fenómeno. Quase parece uma nave espacial gigantesca, com um pouco de imaginação podíamos pensar que no interior daquilo havia qualquer "coisa" , como se a nuvem fosse um disfarce


----------



## Cluster (8 Nov 2014 às 07:23)

Prevê-se um dia bastante nebulado no Funchal, para já noite foi linda no Jardim do Mar, temperatura mínima da noite deve ter andado entre os 19s e os 20s:
durante a lua cheia de madrugada






já no inicio da manhã:


----------



## Hazores (10 Nov 2014 às 12:21)

Bom dia por AGH céu nublado com boas abertas...
Algum vento e temperaturas um pouco mais baixas que os últimos dias... mas nada de especial tendo em conta que estamos a meados de novembro...


----------



## Afgdr (13 Nov 2014 às 00:42)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado. A temperatura ronda os 17°C.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se encoberto, tendo diminuído de nebulosidade a partir da tarde. Caiu algum chuvisco/chuva fraca/aguaceiros durante a madrugada e manhã.

Está em vigor um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Ocidental e Central devido a ondulação forte e a vento forte com rajadas fortes.

*Grupo Ocidental: *- Vento forte nas duas ilhas, com rajadas até 90 km/h no Corvo e até 85 km/h nas Flores
                               - Ondulação forte, até 6 m nas duas ilhas

*Grupo Central: *- Vento muito fresco a forte no Faial e no Pico, com rajadas até 80 km/h nas duas ilhas; Vento fresco a muito fresco nas restantes ilhas, com rajadas até 85 km/h na Graciosa, até 80 km/h na Terceira e até 75 km/h em São Jorge
                           - Ondulação forte, até 6 m em todas as ilhas


No Grupo Oriental, o vento deverá soprar fresco a muito fresco, com rajadas até 70 km/h em São Miguel e até 60 km/h em Santa Maria. Relativamente à ondulação, as ondas deverão chegar aos 5,5 m em São Miguel e aos 4 m em Santa Maria.




Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Nov 2014 às 04:01)

Boa Noite 

Aqui por Angra já se faz sentir a intensidade do vento e algum frio ...


----------



## Afgdr (15 Nov 2014 às 14:11)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com chuva e vento bonançoso. A noite e madrugada foram frias, com temperaturas a rondar os 11-13ºC.

A temperatura ronda os 16ºC e a humidade relativa está elevada, na casa dos 90%

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.

*Grupo Central -* Entre as 10h UTC e as 18h UTC de hoje
*Grupo Oriental -* Entre as 10h UTC e as 00h UTC de hoje

Vigorou um Aviso Amarelo para o Grupo Ocidental devido às mesmas razões até agora de manhã.


*Edit (13h20):* Chuva moderada...
*Edit (15h09):* Chuva forte durante alguns minutos...
*Edit (15h48):* Chuva forte novamente...


Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Nov 2014 às 18:23)

Boas ...

Aqui pela Terceira o mesmo que nas outras ilhas ... Fim de madrugada e dia muito chuvoso ... O cinzento dominou totalmente os céus por aqui ...


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (17 Nov 2014 às 12:28)

Aqui na ilha do pico, céu nublado e vento a ficar cada vez mais fresco.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 19:20)

Interessante precipitação acumulada ontem no arqupélago da Madeira, a distribuir-se bastante homogeneamente mas especialmente no litoral, em particular o sudoeste:


----------



## Afgdr (18 Nov 2014 às 00:00)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado. A temperatura ronda os 15ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado/encoberto, com abertas durante a tarde. Caíram alguns aguaceiros que foram por vezes fortes de manhã.

Amanhã, o dia será marcado por aguaceiros que poderão ser de granizo, vento forte com rajadas até 85 km/h e ondulação até 6 m em todo o arquipélago e há possibilidade de trovoada nos Grupos Central e Oriental. Na Ilha do Pico, deverá cair neve a cotas acima dos 1200 m.

As temperaturas máximas deverão rondar os 13-15ºC e as mínimas os 9-11ºC. O wind chill poderá ser de 3/4ºC em algumas ilhas, sendo inferior nas zonas altas.

Que saudades deste tempo!  



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Nov 2014 às 15:24)

Boa tarde!

Caiu um aguaceiro forte tocado a vento há poucos minutos. Agora, apenas alguma chuva...

Que dia frio! 









Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.​


----------



## Afgdr (18 Nov 2014 às 16:02)

Estão em vigor *avisos amarelos* para todo o arquipélago referentes a precipitação, vento e ondulação.

*Grupo Ocidental: *Vento forte com rajadas fortes, até 85 km/h; Ondulação forte, até 6 m

*Grupo Central: *Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo, podendo ser acompanhados de trovoada

*Grupo Oriental:* Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo, podendo ser acompanhados de trovoada



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 115/2014
*
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Na sequência do comunicado anterior, acrescenta-se aviso amarelo de precipitação para os grupos Central e Oriental. Assim, emite-se: 

**** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 16UTC de 2014-11-18 e as 00UTC de 19-11-2014 Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo, que poderão ser acompanhados de trovoadas. 

**** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 16UTC de 2014-11-18 e as 00UTC de 19-11-2014 Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo, que poderão ser acompanhados de trovoadas. 

**** PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima No período entre as 16UTC de 2014-11-18 e as 21UTC de 18-11-2014 Direcção de noroeste. 
AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas No período entre as 16UTC de 2014-11-18 e as 23UTC de 18-11-2014 Ondas de noroeste.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Nov 2014 às 16:53)

Boa Tarde 
Dizer que neste momento está tudo bem mais calmo do que esta manhã embora o frio continue a se sentir ... 
Durante a manhã indicar que por aqui tivemos períodos de aguaceiros moderados e trovoada ... 

Um abraço e caso se justifique actualizo a informação aqui no fórum ...


----------



## AzoresPower (18 Nov 2014 às 18:52)

Vim agora da rua e estou completamente gelado.

De manhã houve granizo e creio que o grande trovão que ouviu caiu bem na zona de São Mateus/Terra-Chã, ilha Terceira.


----------



## Hazores (18 Nov 2014 às 19:50)

Isto é sempre a mesma coisa...agora que estou em Lisboa faz frio nos Açores e uns dias como devem ser....


----------



## Afgdr (19 Nov 2014 às 00:07)

Boa noite!

Neste momento, faz-se sentir bem o vento, que sopra fresco a muito fresco com rajadas. De vez em quando, caem alguns pingos.
A temperatura ronda os 10-11°C. 

Hoje, foi um dia frio, marcado por aguaceiros por vezes fortes, que foram localmente de granizo. Aqui na Lagoa, não registei queda de granizo, mas em alguns locais de São Miguel, bem como das Flores, do Pico, do Faial, de São Jorge e da Terceira, caiu granizo, de acordo com alguns relatos do Facebook.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Nov 2014 às 00:36)

Depois de uma acalmia agora à noite, volta a chuva, com vento à mistura.




*Edit (23h38):* Foi curto o aguaceiro...
*Edit (00h14):* O mesmo cenário novamente: chuva e vento...


----------



## Afgdr (19 Nov 2014 às 02:19)

Hoje, tive a sorte de ver uns *Mammatus*. 

Tirei esta sequência de fotos pelas 16h e tal.


*Autor: André Reis*


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 05:31)

Afgdr disse:


> Hoje, tive a sorte de ver uns *Mammatus*.
> 
> Tirei esta sequência de fotos pelas 16h e tal.
> 
> ...



 bem apanhado! Realmente muitas células fortes a passar nos Açores nesse fluxo de noroeste.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 18:23)

Na Madeira:

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2014-11-19-Mau-tempo-na-Madeira-condicionou-ligacoes-aereas


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 20:08)

Afgdr disse:


> Hoje, tive a sorte de ver uns *Mammatus*.
> 
> Tirei esta sequência de fotos pelas 16h e tal.
> 
> ...


A 1ª vez que vi umas mammatus achei tão bonito que me fartei de as fotografar


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Nov 2014 às 22:41)

Boas ... Dizer que ontem foi das noites mais frias que senti aqui no arquipélago desde há muito tempo ... Muito frio mesmo ...


----------



## Cluster (20 Nov 2014 às 00:43)

Foram assim tão frias Wessel?


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Nov 2014 às 02:12)

Hoje já está uma noite bem menos fria que a de ontem ... Mas principalmente a ultima madrugada aqui na Terceira foi bastante fria ... E eu normalmente nem costumo sentir assim o frio porque sei o que é o frio continental ...


----------



## Afgdr (20 Nov 2014 às 14:06)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco. Já caíram alguns aguaceiros, desde a madrugada. 

A temperatura ronda os 14ºC.

Relativamente ao dia de ontem, caíram alguns aguaceiros e fez sol, principalmente à tarde.

Em relação a temperaturas, os últimos dois dias foram frios, com destaque para o dia 18, anteontem.


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 18/11/2014*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 9,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 9ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: *7,6ºC *
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 9,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 8,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 8,2ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 9,2ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,7ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,9ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: *7,7ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 9ºC


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 19/11/2014*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 12,7ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 11,8ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: *9,3ºC *
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 10,9ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 9,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 10ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 9,9ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: *9,3ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,1ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: *8,8ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 11,1ºC


Anteontem, a temperatura mínima mais baixa registou-se na Estação da Horta, na Ilha do Faial, cujo valor chegou aos 7,7ºC. Já ontem, registou-se uma temperatura mínima de 8,8ºC na Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel.




Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Nov 2014 às 14:11)

Esta fotografia da câmara do Climaat mostra a *Montanha do Pico* com neve.

Ontem, 19/11/2014


----------



## AzoresPower (20 Nov 2014 às 17:33)

Sei que não é o mais fiável, mas na noite de terça-feira o termómetro do carro indicava 6ºC em Angra do Heroísmo. Muito frio mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2014 às 18:11)

Afgdr disse:


> Esta fotografia da câmara do Climaat mostra a *Montanha do Pico* com neve.
> 
> Ontem, 19/11/2014



Lindo! Parece o nosso "Fuji"...


----------



## Afgdr (21 Nov 2014 às 23:53)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado.

A temperatura ronda os 14ºC.

Hoje, foi um dia marcado por chuva fraca/aguaceiros.



Um bom fim-de-semana a todos.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2014 às 14:58)

Tem estado a chover bem nas vertentes norte da ilha da Madeira.

Castata vista do clube naval do Seixal.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 16:27)

AnDré disse:


> Tem estado a chover bem nas vertentes norte da ilha da Madeira.
> 
> Castata vista do clube naval do Seixal.



E intensifica-se nas zonas montanhosas:








as ribeiras podem encher bem sem se esperar.


----------



## Sunderlandz (22 Nov 2014 às 16:38)

A chuva que está a cair hoje é para compensar o fiasco dos últimos dias. . 

Em Machico sigo com chuva e vento moderado a forte e já está assim a quase 2 horas.

Por vezes até perco o sinal da estação devido à intensidade da chuva.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2014 às 16:56)

Cada vez mais pujante, a cascata:






Em Machico também já se nota a água barrenta junto à costa:


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 17:43)

AnDré disse:


> Cada vez mais pujante, a cascata:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Correlação perfeita com o aumento da precipitação evidenciado pelas estações cobrindo o vale de S.Vicente:





Acumulados em 6 horas já atingiram realmente o nível de aviso laranja.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2014 às 18:00)

E vão-se formando outras pequenas cascatas paralelas. Isto nas vertentes norte da Madeira costuma ser sinónimo de derrocadas. Esperemos que não.







Do Funchal vê-se a precipitação a ficar toda retida nas montanhas.


----------



## Azathoth (22 Nov 2014 às 18:44)

Trovoada, vento e chuva no Funchal.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2014 às 19:30)

*34,4mm* em Bica da Cana.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 19:46)

AnDré disse:


> *34,4mm* em Bica da Cana.



As cascatas já são barrentas, muita erosão, podem estar a ficar terrenos instáveis.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 19:57)

Precipitação acumulada em Bica da Cana:
34,4mm em 1 hora (vermelho)
159,7mm em 24 horas

94,1mm em 6 horas ("rebentou" até com o aviso vermelho...)

31,3mm em S.Vicente em 6 horas; 52,6mm em 24 horas.

editado: actualizado com registos até às 19h


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 20:17)

Areeiro:
29,9mm em 1 hora

73,6mm em 6 horas (vermelho)

101,0mm em 24 horas


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 20:32)

Os acumulados nas serras estão a ficar preocupantes:





Santo da Serra:
45,6mm em 6 horas (laranja)
61,4mm em 24 horas.

A trovoada no Funchal ainda rendeu 7,3mm.

O que deve estar bonito de se ver nestas alturas, e que eu  me lembro sempre, é o Caldeirão Verde, mas impossível de lá chegar.


----------



## Nsantos79 (22 Nov 2014 às 20:45)

Este andará a queima combustível? Alguém sabe como estão as condições de vento e visibilidade no aeroporto?

http://gyazo.com/b4be88ef60ed2c60fe9bfd943a3351cc


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 20:51)

Nsantos79 disse:


> Este andará a queima combustível? Alguém sabe como estão as condições de vento e visibilidade no aeroporto?
> 
> http://gyazo.com/b4be88ef60ed2c60fe9bfd943a3351cc



Claramente ele esteve à espera que aquelas células que despejaram os mais de 30mm nas serras passassem para sueste. Agora deve ir aterrar. Não quis atravessar os cumulonimbus. Fez o circuito de espera a nordeste da ilha.

http://www.sat24.com/en/ce?ir=true


----------



## Nsantos79 (22 Nov 2014 às 20:56)

StormRic disse:


> Claramente ele esteve à espera que aquelas células que despejaram os mais de 30mm nas serras passassem para sueste. Agora deve ir aterrar. Não quis atravessar os cumulonimbus. Fez o circuito de espera a nordeste da ilha.
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/en/ce?ir=true



Está agora a sul à espera da aterragem de um TAP. Cheguei agora a casa...não sabia que a coisa estava tão "molhada" por l+a. Já vi os avisos e espero que não chegue a haver acidentes.


----------



## Hawk (22 Nov 2014 às 20:57)

StormRic disse:


> Os acumulados nas serras estão a ficar preocupantes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Com esses valores na Bica da Cana, igualmente impressionante e visitável deve estar o Paúl da Serra que por vezes fica com um mar dos dois lados da estrada a 1100 metros de altitude...


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 20:59)

Nsantos79 disse:


> Este andará a queima combustível? Alguém sabe como estão as condições de vento e visibilidade no aeroporto?
> 
> http://gyazo.com/b4be88ef60ed2c60fe9bfd943a3351cc



Mas aparentemente o plano de voo tornou-se mais complicado, teve que fazer escala em Porto Santo às 19:49? E depois de levantar novamente ficou naquela espera? Não percebi bem.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 21:00)

Hawk disse:


> Com esses valores na Bica da Cana, igualmente impressionante e visitável deve estar o Paúl da Serra que por vezes fica com um mar dos dois lados da estrada a 1100 metros de altitude...



Lindo! Não sabia que fazia isso.


----------



## Nsantos79 (22 Nov 2014 às 21:03)

StormRic disse:


> Mas aparentemente o plano de voo tornou-se mais complicado, teve que fazer escala em Porto Santo às 19:49? E depois de levantar novamente ficou naquela espera? Não percebi bem.



Neste momento está o TAP também em espera. Segundo sei optaram por aterrar em Porto Santo e aguardar por amanhã para fazer Funchal...mas depois alteram e voltam a tentar Funchal hoje...

EDIT: o TAP divergiu para Lisboa e o NAX começa igualmente a dirigir-se para noroeste.


----------



## Azathoth (22 Nov 2014 às 22:09)

StormRic disse:


> Lindo! Não sabia que fazia isso.



Já ouvi dizer de pessoal que foi fazer windsurf para lá uma vez...


----------



## jonhfx (22 Nov 2014 às 22:21)

Azathoth disse:


> Já ouvi dizer de pessoal que foi fazer windsurf para lá uma vez...



Foi Paddle:





https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.588143757931153.1073741854.350240395054825&type=1 

E mergulho:


----------



## pumabr (22 Nov 2014 às 22:43)

Neste momento na minha zona:

temperatura exterior: 11.8ºC
vento: 7.5m/s
acumulado última hora: 7.5mm

Curiosamente a estação diz que a tendência é dar sol


----------



## Cluster (22 Nov 2014 às 23:03)

11,8 graus! a que altitude se situa essa estação? Pergunto isso porque uma temperatura assim tão baixa é perto de recordes


----------



## Azathoth (22 Nov 2014 às 23:03)

jonhfx disse:


> Foi Paddle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que ouvi dizer foi windsurf e se não me engano acho que até foi o João Rodrigues. Mas já foi há mais tempo...


----------



## pumabr (23 Nov 2014 às 00:49)

Pouco menos de 200m de altitude


----------



## Cluster (23 Nov 2014 às 00:56)

Ok estranho existir tanta diferença para as estações mais costeiras entre 15 e 18 graus(Madalena do Mar)


----------



## pumabr (23 Nov 2014 às 02:29)

Na hora em que anoitei a temperatura estava a cair granizo, talvez isso tenha afetado a temperatura


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 03:20)

Acumulados máximos dos últimos quatro dias de precipitação, até à 1h de hoje, hora em que chuva significativa terminou na maior parte das zonas:


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Nov 2014 às 03:50)

Boas ... Dizer que por aqui temos rajadas com alguma intensidade desde há algum tempo ...


----------



## hfernandes (23 Nov 2014 às 12:30)

Precipitação acumulada (24h) nas estações IPMA-Madeira entre as 11h do dia 22/11/2014 e o dia 23/11/2014, superior a 200mm Pico do Areeiro.

https://www.facebook.com/Estacaomet...1005/360663400774210/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## a410ree (23 Nov 2014 às 13:04)

Boa tarde, o tempo pela madeira já esta melhor !!
Foi registado uma rajada no Chão do Arieiro de 164 km/h penso que terá sido durante a noite !


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 20:02)

hfernandes disse:


> Precipitação acumulada (24h) nas estações IPMA-Madeira entre as 11h do dia 22/11/2014 e o dia 23/11/2014, superior a 200mm Pico do Areeiro.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Estacaomet...1005/360663400774210/?type=1&relevant_count=1



É uma pena essa estação não ter os dados publicados na página do IPMA, para poder seguir hora a hora. A estação Madeira (Areeiro) que aparece é efectivamente Chão do Areeiro, a uma altitude menor.


----------



## AzoresPower (24 Nov 2014 às 21:34)




----------



## AzoresPower (24 Nov 2014 às 21:35)

Terceira, de momento estão 11ºC.


----------



## Azathoth (24 Nov 2014 às 23:56)

Hawk disse:


> Com esses valores na Bica da Cana, igualmente impressionante e visitável deve estar o Paúl da Serra que por vezes fica com um mar dos dois lados da estrada a 1100 metros de altitude...



Confirma-se:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152438756267452&set=gm.748055318576645&type=1&theater


----------



## Azor (25 Nov 2014 às 05:07)

Boa noite
Por São Miguel muito frio.
Neste momento registo precisamente *8 º C *pelas zonas baixas. 
Pelas altitudes superiores o valor deve andar obviamente muito mais baixo **

*P.S. *Próximos dias parece que irão ser com ventania e forte ondulação na costa norte das ilhas centrais e orientais.


----------



## Hazores (25 Nov 2014 às 11:12)

Bom dia,

por angra do heroísmo mais um dia de verão, com temperaturas um pouco mais baixas...
Tal como já foi referido, as previsões apontam vento e ondulação forte para quarta e quinta, nada fora do normal para esta época do ano.


----------



## LMCG (25 Nov 2014 às 19:32)

Pessoal, o inverno está a chegar  estamos a prever rajadas de 160 km/h no PE dos Graminhais para o meio-dia da próxima quinta-feira.

O record do PE dos Graminhais foi establecido no dia 13/02/2014 com uma rajada de 204 km/h... nesse dia medimos também 236 km/h no Pico, 233 km/h na Terceira, 230 km/h em São Jorge e 231 km/h nas Flores... neste último caso estima-se que as rajadas máximas tenham chegado perto dos 250 km/h visto que por volta das 14h00 desse dia perdemos comunicações com o PE devido a danos severos na linha de transporte. Lembro também que no Corvo o vento na ordem dos 260 km/h tombou e arrastou uma torre meteorológica de 40m que se encontrava preparada para resistir a ventos de 250 km/h.

Fica aqui um link para um vídeo interessante desse dia: 
PS: Lembro que se tratam de velocidades de vento aos 45m aproximadamente, pelo que ao nível do solo, digamos aos 6m, temos de tirar ao valor uns 33%.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2014 às 23:44)

LMCG disse:


> Pessoal, o inverno está a chegar  estamos a prever rajadas de 160 km/h no PE dos Graminhais para o meio-dia da próxima quinta-feira.
> 
> O record do PE dos Graminhais foi establecido no dia 13/02/2014 com uma rajada de 204 km/h... nesse dia medimos também 236 km/h no Pico, 233 km/h na Terceira, 230 km/h em São Jorge e 231 km/h nas Flores... neste último caso estima-se que as rajadas máximas tenham chegado perto dos 250 km/h visto que por volta das 14h00 desse dia perdemos comunicações com o PE devido a danos severos na linha de transporte. Lembro também que no Corvo o vento na ordem dos 260 km/h tombou e arrastou uma torre meteorológica de 40m que se encontrava preparada para resistir a ventos de 250 km/h.
> 
> ...



Este vídeo é absolutamente incrível! Já vi espuma das ondas a trepar por falésias aqui, mas nada como isto. Fantástico! Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Afgdr (26 Nov 2014 às 00:40)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado a fresco com rajadas por vezes significativas. A temperatura ronda os 13°C.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se pouco a muito nublado. Durante o fim-de-semana, o céu apresentou-se pouco/parcialmente nublado no sábado e encoberto no domingo. No domingo, caíram alguns aguaceiros a partir da tarde e na segunda caíram também alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada e início da manhã.



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (26 Nov 2014 às 22:28)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 15ºC.

Foram lançados vários avisos para todo o arquipélago, que vigorarão a partir de amanhã.

*Grupo Ocidental:
- Aviso Laranja:* Vento forte com rajadas até 90 km/h
*- Avisos Amarelo/Laranja:* Ondulação forte, inicialmente de 6 a 7 m, sendo depois de 7 a 8 m

*Grupos Central e Oriental:
- Aviso Laranja:* Vento forte com rajadas até 100 km/h
*- Avisos Amarelo/Laranja:* Ondulação forte, inicialmente de 6 a 7 m, sendo depois de 7 a 8 m





> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 116/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> 
> ...




























Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Nov 2014 às 05:13)

Boas ... Dizer que na última hora o vento aumentou imenso de intensidade e sopra forte a muito forte ... E a questão é que não são rajadas ... O vento sopra quase sem cessar ...


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Nov 2014 às 07:41)

Rajada de 140kmh nas lajes:assobio::assobio: !!
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAZORESA3


----------



## meko60 (27 Nov 2014 às 08:47)

Bom dia.
O IPMA colocou aviso vermelho para a Madeira e Porto Santo no que concerne à ondulação na costa N e amarelo/laranja para vento e chuva em toda a ilha.


----------



## Hazores (27 Nov 2014 às 10:31)

Bom dia,

Vento Forte com Rajadas e  chuviscos é assim a manhã por AGH


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2014 às 11:15)

Enorme update de webcams na Madeira.
Algumas a focar a foz das Ribeiras, e com time lapse horário. 

http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams-madeira


----------



## Afgdr (27 Nov 2014 às 13:49)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento muito fresco a forte com rajadas por vezes fortes. O vento já sopra bem desde a madrugada e já caiu algum chuvisco.

Os avisos foram atualizados. Todo o arquipélago encontra-se sob *Aviso Laranja* devido a vento forte com rajadas que poderão ultrapassar os 100 km/h e a ondulação forte, até 8 m.

*Todo o arquipélago:*
- Avisos *Laranja/Amarelo*: Vento forte com rajadas superiores a 100 km/h, diminuindo depois de intensidade
- Avisos *Amarelo/Laranja*: Ondulação forte, inicialmente de 6 a 7 m, sendo depois de 7 a 8 m





> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 117/2014*





> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), na sequência do comunicado anterior emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> 
> **** PARA OS GRUPOS CENTRAL E ORIENTAL ****
> 
> ...



























Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Nov 2014 às 14:16)

As rajadas máximas mais altas registadas até agora foram:

- *115,3 km/h* na Estação da Horta (Faial)
- 104,5 km/h na Estação das Lajes (Terceira)
- 93,7 km/h na Estação do Aeroporto das Flores
- 93,7 km/h na Estação de Angra do Heroísmo (Terceira)
- 86,5 km/h na Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada (São Miguel)

(Dados Ogimet)


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Nov 2014 às 14:55)

Lajes Field ATC, Azores, Portugal IAZORESA3:
Rajada máxima : 141,6km/h


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Nov 2014 às 15:55)

Aqui por Angra o cenário mantém-se o mesmo da última madrugada ... Vento forte com rajadas por vezes muito fortes ... As palmeiras ao lado do meu apartamento parece que estão a abanar o capacete num concerto de Metal ...


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 17:18)

Ondas pontulamente de 15 a 16m na costa norte da Madeira e Porto Santo (aviso vermelho)!


----------



## Hazores (27 Nov 2014 às 23:50)

Boa noite,
por aqui vento forte, por vezes muito forte, com rajadas...
Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes...

EDIT- Parece que estava mesmo só à espera para escrever no fórum para deixar de ser aguaceiros fracos...


----------



## LMCG (28 Nov 2014 às 00:37)

Record de hoje nos PE's da EDA:

170,28 km/h no PE Terras do Canto na ilha do Pico.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Nov 2014 às 00:44)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento muito fresco a forte com rajadas por vezes fortes. Já caiu alguma chuva fraca.

Hoje, o vento soprou forte com rajadas fortes e deverá continuar a soprar com esta intensidade até amanhã nos Grupos Ocidental e Central e até sábado no Grupo Oriental.

A Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada registou uma rajada máxima de 93,7 km/h, sendo que os valores registados nas outras estações não se alteraram desde o meu último post.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Nov 2014 às 01:04)

Os avisos foram mais uma vez atualizados.

O vento continuará a soprar com muita intensidade em todas as ilhas e a ondulação continuará a ser forte, em especial na Costa Norte das ilhas.

*Grupo Ocidental*
- Aviso *Amarelo*: Ondulação forte, até 7,5 m no Corvo e até 7 m nas Flores
- Aviso *Amarelo*: Vento forte com rajadas até 85 km/h nas duas ilhas

*Grupo Central*
- Aviso *Laranja*: Ondulação forte, até 8 m na Graciosa, até 7,5 m na Terceira, no Faial e no Pico e até 7 m em São Jorge
- Aviso *Amarelo*: Vento forte com rajadas até 90 km/h na Terceira, na Graciosa e em São Jorge e até 85 km/h no Faial e no Pico

*Grupo Oriental*
- Aviso *Laranja*: Ondulação forte, até 8 m em São Miguel e até 6,5 m em Santa Maria
- Aviso *Amarelo*: Vento forte com rajadas até 95 km/h nas duas ilhas





> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 118/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> ...


----------



## pumabr (28 Nov 2014 às 03:09)

Por cá até agora a velocidade máxima que registei foi de 33.5km/h. Nada de especial portanto...a uma altitude de cerca de 180m e no meio da cidade 

Já agora, o video que mostra as rajadas de vento nos Açores é impressionante!! Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Nov 2014 às 04:37)

Boas ... O vento tinha acalmado no início da noite mas neste momento sopra novamente com muita intensidade ... Rajadas muito fortes e tão ou mais intensas que as anteriores ...


----------



## Afgdr (28 Nov 2014 às 14:25)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento forte com rajadas fortes.




Wessel1985 disse:


> Boas ... O vento tinha acalmado no início da noite mas neste momento sopra novamente com muita intensidade ... Rajadas muito fortes e tão ou mais intensas que as anteriores ...



Wessel1985, confirmo o mesmo por aqui. Pelo menos na minha zona, o vento intensificou-se igualmente na madrugada e as rajadas eram e continuam a ser fortes e mais intensas que as anteriores. É a percepção que tenho também. 




Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Nov 2014 às 14:40)

Seguem-se algumas fotografias das câmaras do Spotazores que mostram a forte ondulação que se verifica ainda em algumas ilhas, principalmente na Costa Norte da Ilha de São Miguel.


*Ilha de São Miguel*

*Mosteiros
*



*


Poços de Capelas e São Vicente
*


*


Maia, Ribeira Grande

*


*


Praia dos Moinhos, Ribeira Grande
*


*


Praia de Santa Bárbara, Ribeira Grande

*


*



Ilha de Santa Maria

Baía de São Lourenço

*


*

*


----------



## jonhfx (28 Nov 2014 às 16:58)

*Pedra atinge carro na Madeira e mata jovem de 19 anos*
*O acidente aconteceu no Véu da Noiva, próximo da vila do Porto Moniz, na costa norte*

Actualizado há 38 minutos
Ricardo Duarte Freitas
Victor Hugo
João Filipe Pestana

3 comentários





Etiquetas
carro, Madeira, pedra, Porto Moniz, véu da noiva
Ferramentas
Share on emailShare on printMore Sharing Services1

5/5

Uma jovem de 19 anos, natural de São Vicente, morreu hoje na Madeira depois de o carro onde seguia ter sido atingido por uma pedra no Véu da Noiva, próximo da vila do Porto Moniz, na costa norte.

O incidente causou ferimentos noutra pessoa.

Segundo apurou o DIÁRIO, a pedra que atingiu um ligeiro comercial (2 lugares) e rasgou o tejadilho sobre o lugar do acompanhante.

O acidente ocorreu à entrada do túnel João Delgado, tendo o condutor saído ileso. A acompanhante terá sido retirada do local já sem vida, ainda antes da chegada do socorro.

Os bombeiros estiveram no local, assim como as autoridades policiais.

Recorde-se que há alerta vermelho para a costa Norte por causa da agitação marítima. Há igualmente registo de chuva e vento forte.


----------



## AzoresPower (28 Nov 2014 às 16:58)

Muito vento de madrugada, agora acalmou.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Nov 2014 às 17:03)

Rajadas máximas na última hora:

*São Jorge:* *142km/h*
Caniçal: 133km/h
Pico alto: 108km/h
Lombo da Terça: 107km/h

São Vicente, Bica da Cana, Pico do Arieiro sem dados.


----------



## Rog (28 Nov 2014 às 17:04)

Boa tarde,
Muito vento também pelas vertentes norte da Madeira.
Já há alguns danos a registar, especialmente telhas que voaram com o vento.





Até ao início da tarde:





Entre as 15h e as 16h:


----------



## Cluster (28 Nov 2014 às 17:29)

Video na Ponta Delgada (Madeira) sobre o mau tempo e agitação marítima:
http://www.dnoticias.pt/sites/default/files//ONDAS_446054.mp4


----------



## Azathoth (28 Nov 2014 às 17:50)

http://dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/483826-telhado-da-escola-da-boaventura-foi-ao-ar

A Escola Básica do 1.º Ciclo/com PE da Boaventura está encerrada, devido ao facto de o telhado ter sido arrancado pelo vento, informa a Secretaria da Educação, em comunicado.

“Todos os alunos estão em segurança e as entidades já tomaram conta da ocorrência. Tendo em conta a previsão do melhoramento progressivo das condições meteorológicas, a situação estará regularizada na próxima segunda-feira”, complementa a secretaria de Jaime Manuel Freitas.


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2014 às 18:04)

Na Calheta, Madeira, vê-se o mar com ondulação forte.







No Pico do Arieiro vê-se algum granizo acumulado.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Nov 2014 às 20:20)

Boa noite!

O vento continua a soprar muito fresco a forte com rajadas por vezes fortes.

Foram prolongados os avisos de ondulação forte para os Grupos Central e Oriental (passou de laranja a amarelo) e de vento forte com rajadas fortes (amarelo) para o Grupo Oriental.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 119/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> ...


----------



## Azathoth (28 Nov 2014 às 21:02)

AnDré disse:


> No Pico do Arieiro vê-se algum granizo acumulado.








No Funchal continua um vendaval terrível e chuva.


----------



## hfernandes (28 Nov 2014 às 21:49)

Boa noite

Registo das rajadas máximas registadas nas últimas 24h nas estações IPMA-Madeira , entre as 21h do dia 27/11/2014 e o dia 28/11/2014


----------



## pumabr (28 Nov 2014 às 22:06)

Começou agora a dar trovoada pelo Funchal


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2014 às 12:50)

Valores de vento impressionantes na Madeira:

S. Jorge, Santana com *143,3 km/h*.
Caniçal, S. Lourenço com *149 km/h*!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2014 às 13:37)

A intensidade média de vento  em S. Jorge(Santana) também merece ser destacada, *52,6 km/h *, ou seja dia inteiro de vendaval, que culminou com essa rajada máxima de vento bem violenta.
É uma pena não termos acesso a mais informação sobre a intensidade do vento, mas pronto isso já era pedir muito.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2014 às 13:59)

Precipitação acumulada nas últimas 24 horas na R.A.M.:


----------



## a410ree (29 Nov 2014 às 19:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Precipitação acumulada nas últimas 12 horas na R.A.M.:



Precipitação acumulada nas *últimas 24H* e não *12h* !!


----------



## Afgdr (29 Nov 2014 às 21:46)

Boa noite!

Sigo com chuvisco e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se encoberto e caiu algum chuvisco/chuva fraca e aguaceiros, que começaram a cair a partir da madrugada.

Seguem-se os valores das rajadas máximas registadas na quinta e na sexta nas estações do IPMA.


*Rajadas máximas registadas - 27/11/2014*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: Sem dados
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 97,9 km/h
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: *115,9 km/h*
- Estação da Horta (Castelo Branco), na Ilha do Faial: 68,4 km/h (Ogimet)
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: Sem dados
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 65,5 km/h
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 94,7 km/h
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 92,5 km/h
- Estação das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *104,5 km/h *(Ogimet)
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 97,2 km/h
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 41,8 km/h
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: *100,8 km/h*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 53,6 km/h


*Rajadas máximas registadas - 28/11/2014*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: Sem dados
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 77 km/h
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 85,3 km/h
- Estação da Horta (Castelo Branco), na Ilha do Faial: 64,8 km/h (Ogimet)
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 55,8 km/h
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 69,1 km/h
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 83,9 km/h
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 71,3 km/h
- Estação das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *90,1 km/h* (Ogimet)
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: *89,3 km/h*
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 47,9 km/h
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 87,1 km/h
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 58 km/h



Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Nov 2014 às 22:26)

Nas zonas altas, o vento também fez-se sentir com muita intensidade. Os valores abaixo apresentados são apenas os mais significativos em cada ilha e dizem respeito à velocidade máxima do vento.


*Velocidade Máxima do Vento - 27/11/2014*

*Ilha de São Miguel*
- Estação do Espigão da Ponte: 60,480 km/h
- Estação do Fogo III: 67,680 km/h
- Estação do Lombo: *73,512 km/h*

*Ilha de Santa Maria*
- Estação de Santa Maria: 47,952 km/h

*Ilha do Pico*
- Estação de São Caetano: 54,720 km/h


*Velocidade Máxima do Vento - 28/11/2014

Ilha de São Miguel*
- Estação do Espigão da Ponte: 49,896 km/h
- Estação do Fogo III: 48,680 km/h
- Estação do Lombo: *86,544 km/h*

*Ilha de Santa Maria*
- Estação da Praia: 52,128 km/h

*Ilha do Pico*
- Estação de São Caetano: 53,280 km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2014 às 10:47)

*Rajadas máximas - 29-11-2014 - Madeira*

Areeiro: *148,2 km/h*
São Jorge,Santana:  *132,5 km/h*
Caniçal,São Lourenço: *117,4 km/h

Fonte: IPMA*


----------



## Hazores (1 Dez 2014 às 00:33)

E foi assim mais um pôr do sol pela ilha Terceira...


----------

